# Χρόνια η χώρα μες στο ΝΑΤΟ θέλησε να παντρευτεί ένα γάτο



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2017)

I cannot make heads nor tails of this item of news (?!) from Το Χωνί:-
Χρόνια η χώρα μες στο ΝΑΤΟ
θέλησε να παντρευτεί ένα γάτο,
βόρειο, κρύο και βαρβάτο, 
μα έπιασε, αλί, τον πάτο.
Βάλαν τη γιαγιά οι Ταγοί
τη χώρα τους να οδηγεί.
Στο γάτο δήλωσαν υποταγή
με CASH κι όχι επιταγή.
Κι ο λαός στο καρεκλάτο,
με τα παντελόνια κάτω,
έχασε το συχνομπουκουνάτο,
που κάνει το κορμί δροσάτο.​ 
How does a cat fit in? What on earth do half the words mean? I need some help.:angry:


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2017)

After three hours, I have nearly got the meaning. This is what I make of it:-

For years the country inside NATO
wanted to marry a tomcat [Russia?]
northern, cold & bearded:
but, alas!, it hit rock bottom.
The Leaders put a grandmother
to lead their country.
They showed submission to the tomcat 
with CASH & not a cheque;
and the people in their chairs
with their pants down,
lost the frequent tasty mouthful**
which makes the body sweat. [from the well-known proverb: το συχνομπουκουνάτο κανει το κορμι δροσατο]
**see http://www.stougiannidis.gr/AENAON/eb110/eb110.pdf p.34 for συχνομπουκουνάτο.:angry:


I'm not quite sure of all of it but that is the general drift. I'd welcome comments.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

Edit: I just noticed it is from 2013. I don't remember what was happening in 2013 in politics, so I can't pretend I understand what it is about.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2017)

Also from here: 
ΠΑΡΟΙΜΙΑ 
Το πολύ φαΐ μπακιάζει και το λίγο μαραγκιάζει και το συχνομπουκουνάτο κάνει το κορμί δροσάτο Δεν είναι καταπληκτικό που αυτή η παλιά παροιμία από τη Μήλο είναι σύμφωνη με τις τελευταίες τάσεις της διαιτητικής; Βέβαια, μπορεί να είναι προφανές ότι το λίγο φαγητό οδηγεί σε μαρασμό (μαραγκιάζει) και το πολύ αναγκάζει τον οργανισμό να δημιουργήσει αποθέματα λίπους σε γνωστά σημεία όπως η κοιλιά (μπακιάζει). Αλλά η λαϊκή σοφία φαίνεται ότι είχε εμβαθύνει πολύ περισσότερο από τα προφανή: το «συχνομπουκουνάτο» που «κάνει το κορμί δροσάτο» δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από τη μόνιμη επωδό των διαιτολόγων να τρώμε πολλές φορές και από λίγο.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2017)

This note of yours is ever so helpful. I had to search all over the place for the meaning of (συχνό)μπουκουνάτο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2017)

βαρβάτος means the manly one, the macho male.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 12, 2017)

Oops! I was unconsciously thinking of the Latin word barbatus, which means 'bearded'?!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 14, 2017)

That is the word's origin, in fact: a bearded man would not be a eunuch, hence macho.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 14, 2017)

Ευχ, Δούκα!:)


----------

